# Thoughts on what turbo to get next. VRT



## Dhandley01 (Feb 19, 2014)

My Garrett t04 has some major shaft play and the compressor is smacking the housing. 

My next turbo would probably be a Borg Warner S300 s366. .91 a/r turbine. Does anyone think its too large for a vr6?

it is a 66mm inducer turbo and the .91 a/r turbine is the second smallest option available.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

66mm is good if you want 700-800hp. 
No need to go that big unless you are looking for single digit 1/4 mile times and even then its not necessary. 
Find at 58-62mm inducer and a wheel thats relatively new technology and enjoy.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

.91 ar seems pretty big. I've got a .83 and that seems big to me. I see positive boost at 3600. I do agree with real, 62mm would be a great turbo if you get a good hot/cold combo.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

i have 6266 .81 ar. seems laggy but full boost at 4200rpm, 10psi at 3800rpm. its like traction control for lower gears. :thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

dub nutz said:


> i have 6266 .81 ar. seems laggy but full boost at 4200rpm, 10psi at 3800rpm. its like traction control for lower gears. :thumbup:


Can you give a little more info on your setup please.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

Obd2 um 42lb software
6266 .81 ar t4
3" full exhaust no cat
Stock cams
8.5:1 head spacer
Tial 38mm wastegate
Forge super dv 
2.5" intercooler piping
Stock intake
Walboro 255 (soon to be bosch 044)
4bar fpr

A/F is 11:1 at 10psi and 12:1 15psi and up
Never been dyno'd


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm at 11.7-12.5 at 16 psi and basically have the same setup as you and I made 330 wheel and 300 torque with a leaking throttle body coupler.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

those seem like decent numbers, kind of hoping for 350hp, 330tq but havent found any dyno days. cant tune anything here so dyno runs are for numbers. i can think of better ways to spend my money. I have start building the trans, sucks when you cant launch or put any thing down through 2nd


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I don't have that problem. I don't build boost in first gear. I've got the short ratio trans in my Corrado. Second- third has no traction. 

And I would've made over 330 but my coupler keeps blowing out and leaking. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Obd2 Pro-Maf setup with a billet GT35R T3 1.06 Full boost @ 3700 rpm. Stock head and 3" dp/exhaust. 
To me, its a perfect 450++whp turbo.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Obd2 Pro-Maf setup with a billet GT35R T3 1.06 Full boost @ 3700 rpm. Stock head and 3" dp/exhaust.
> To me, its a perfect 450++whp turbo.


I agree. I ran the same turbo but with the .8x ar. I wish i had tried the bigger t3 hotside.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I am running a gtx3582r .82Tial housing and boost 20psi at half pedal by 3600rpm. Traction is a problem in 1-4


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Which trans are you running? ^


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> Which trans are you running? ^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


Stock waiting for exploding hence my half pedal. Trying to decide between APTuning gears or spend the cash on either SQS or Par engineering. I would like AP Tuning as they are ~$1500 cheaper and not straight cut so they won't be as loud. The concern I have is what kind of power can they take. I am rather happy that my stock trans has stayed in 1 unit thus far.

What is everyone else running.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

if you're not going over 500hp a 62MM turbo will be fine with a T4 .69 or .81 depending how much power and how fast you want boost to come in, just keep it in mind that as faster the boost comes in less traction you'll have, a good idea would be a dual stage boost controller, low boost in first/second gear and high boost in 3rd and up.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Jckl said:


> Stock waiting for exploding hence my half pedal. Trying to decide between APTuning gears or spend the cash on either SQS or Par engineering. I would like AP Tuning as they are ~$1500 cheaper and not straight cut so they won't be as loud. The concern I have is what kind of power can they take. I am rather happy that my stock trans has stayed in 1 unit thus far.
> 
> What is everyone else running.


what tranny are you using and how much power to the wheels are you planning to have in the future?


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

zwogti said:


> what tranny are you using and how much power to the wheels are you planning to have in the future?


I thought about an O2M swap in this car but decided I will probably stay O2A. I would like to see 500+


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Jckl said:


> I thought about an O2M swap in this car but decided I will probably stay O2A. I would like to see 500+


 How heavy is the car? 
500+ to the wheel or crank HP? 
Is the car front wheel drive?
Are you getting stronger after market axles?


----------

